# Gowerton - August Bank Holiday



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

We are visiting family in the Swansea area over the period 21 - 27 August, and will be staying at the Gowerton CC site. If any other members are on there over the same period, come and say hello, and have a brew with us.

Cheers,

Jock & Rita.


----------

